# mexico beach 7/12-14



## 95g atl (Jul 4, 2016)

Booked a place to stay in mexico beach July 12 through the 14th.  Would like to stay longer, but that is the only availability they had.  Once i'm there, I may venture to Callaway or Port St Joe to find a motel for a few extra days, if need be.  

Taking my 15' deep V-hull for the canals, bay, and St andrews sound.  May venture out to the Gulf a few hundred yards from shore on a super calm morning.  All depends.  This will be my first time bringing my boat to the gulf.

Don't expect to catch much, i'm a rookie on salt water gulf fishing.  Have Gulp Shrimp and plan to use cut bait and sand fleas.  Also bringing 5 crab traps.


----------



## hikingthehills (Jul 6, 2016)

Too bad you wouldnt be down there a few weeks later I would split gas with you!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2016)

I prefer Port St Joe, and with the boat you described you`ll be fine to fish the east end of the bay. Naturally, keep an eye on the weather. Good ramps from there on east and out on the Cape too, close to good fishing.


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 6, 2016)

hikingthehills said:


> Too bad you wouldnt be down there a few weeks later I would split gas with you!



I may be back end of month. All depends on how much fun this time around. 



Nicodemus said:


> I prefer Port St Joe, and with the boat you described you`ll be fine to fish the east end of the bay. Naturally, keep an eye on the weather. Good ramps from there on east and out on the Cape too, close to good fishing.



Yes sir. 
I'm very cautious and won't venture far from shore. 
Life is too short to take big risks.


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 6, 2016)

Check with the El Govenor and see if that have any rooms , older hotel but right On The beach


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 6, 2016)

bilgerat said:


> Check with the El Govenor and see if that have any rooms , older hotel but right On The beach



Indeed.  I'm familiar w/EL Govenor.


----------



## Big7 (Jul 6, 2016)

Should do well with the crab traps.

If you do make it to St Andrews, in addition to tending
crab traps try clam diving. Lots of grass on the bottom
and they stick out like a sore thumb. Easy picking's. 
Almost don't seem fair..

Fla. regs. on just about everything chane A LOT.
Make sure everything is cool..
Don't want Da' Man' on you!


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 6, 2016)

Big7 said:


> Should do well with the crab traps.
> 
> If you do make it to St Andrews, in addition to tending
> crab traps try clam diving. Lots of grass on the bottom
> ...



Scallops (clams) right.....
yah, last thing I wanna deal with is getting a ticket for not following regs.


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Jul 6, 2016)

not trying to hijack the thread by any means. but I am also headed to mexico beach 7-25 for a 7 day trip. we are staying on the canal and are taking out our boat over the artificial reefs in search of king mackerel, cobia, and we also plan to do some night time shark fishing. we got a chip for the lowrance with 390+ waypoints from the "MBARA" but if anyone could throw us some pointers it would be greatly appreciated. thanks in advance!


----------



## Big7 (Jul 6, 2016)

95g atl said:


> Scallops (clams) right.....
> yah, last thing I wanna deal with is getting a ticket for not following regs.



http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...m&qpvt=gulf+coast+cherry+stone+clam&FORM=IGRE

Clams are pretty easy to differentiate from the more regulated Scallop.

The different Clam(s) will generally have a smooth edge around the front.

Scallops will have a scolloped edge, like on the shell gas station signs.

They are in the same family though.
Molluscs or Mollusks.

The Scallop is tender and sweet whether it's a Bay Scallop
or deeper water Scallop. Bays are small. Deeper are larger, much larger.

Clams, whatever the verity are really good.
They are a much tougher to the bite but taste great
raw or cooked.

That and a limit of crab, you are good to go.


----------



## JerseyJim (Jul 7, 2016)

You could try Crooked Island in the AFB. There is a free ramp there that would be perfect for your boat.
Research Rd. I fished it in a yak but saw several boats put in and head off toward some inlet.
Nothing like fishing with jets buzzing over.
I caught flounder and many small trout there in September.
Jim


----------



## GadawgJC (Jul 7, 2016)

*You should be fine a few hundred yards from the beach.*

I will be down the same week you are. On St Joe beach. I go out father than that on a kayak so you should not have any worries on that boat.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 7, 2016)

JerseyJim said:


> You could try Crooked Island in the AFB. There is a free ramp there that would be perfect for your boat.
> Research Rd. I fished it in a yak but saw several boats put in and head off toward some inlet.
> Nothing like fishing with jets buzzing over.
> I caught flounder and many small trout there in September.
> Jim





Excellent flounder fishing at the east end of Crooked Island. Keep a watch out if you are wading. Some big gators in there.


----------



## twtabb (Jul 7, 2016)

Anyone been check by Air Force patrol lately. I was checked by marine patrol  for state  2 months ago but Tyndale can now stop and inspect boats. New sign at ramp.


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 7, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Excellent flounder fishing at the east end of Crooked Island. Keep a watch out if you are wading. Some big gators in there.



No wading for us.  Boat is easier and safer with my 5 year old boy.  But thx for the warning.  



twtabb said:


> Anyone been check by Air Force patrol lately. I was checked by marine patrol  for state  2 months ago but Tyndale can now stop and inspect boats. New sign at ramp.



Thx for the info.  They can inspect.  We have all safety gear and hide the automatic weapons under the seat.  LOL



GadawgJC said:


> I will be down the same week you are. On St Joe beach. I go out father than that on a kayak so you should not have any worries on that boat.



I would venture out farther in calm seas.  I've seen the wind pick up really fast on the gulf and don't want to risk anything when I have my son with me.  



JerseyJim said:


> You could try Crooked Island in the AFB. There is a free ramp there that would be perfect for your boat.
> Research Rd. I fished it in a yak but saw several boats put in and head off toward some inlet.
> Nothing like fishing with jets buzzing over.
> I caught flounder and many small trout there in September.
> Jim



Exactly.......Crooked Island and St Andrews Sound are one in the same (location).  Research Rd.  Yup.  that's it.
Those are the plans, should be pretty calm seas in that sound I would imagine, unless a storm comes in.

Wonder if there are many blue craps in that area?  I've seen many in the gulf, but the "sound / bay" i'm not sure.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 7, 2016)

95g atl said:


> Wonder if there are many blue craps in that area?





Yep, lots of em.


----------



## DAWG FAN (Jul 7, 2016)

If you go to Crooked Island make sure you check the regs. There is a pass you must have to use that area as well as Shell Island in St. Andrews. Not sure of the date that this takes effect but want to say July 1.


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 7, 2016)

DAWG FAN said:


> If you go to Crooked Island make sure you check the regs. There is a pass you must have to use that area as well as Shell Island in St. Andrews. Not sure of the date that this takes effect but want to say July 1.



Thanks very much for the heads up.
Typical gov't nonsense.  Idiots.

https://tyndall.isportsman.net/file...l Hunting and Fishing Regs Revised Apr 16.pdf

Looks like something about a background check???  Not sure if that is for hunting and fishing....or just hunting.  Of course their website is a complete joke like all the gov't websites.  Can't hire a web developer worth a darn.  

I'm going to call those (FILL IN THE BLANK HERE) tomorrow and see what the story is.  If it is too much trouble or too much $$$, we will just go somewhere else.


----------



## twtabb (Jul 8, 2016)

Eleven bucks for adults only. Complete form send in and wait for background check. Allows access to east end only on certain days. They will close sound and crooked for drone practice. Monitor channel 16 for broadcast .. I think you can stay near landing if they close sound.
Algae was terrible this week. Could not fish in the cut because it would hang on line. On brighter side we got into school of reds on bayside and had a blast. Had a big shark strike at top water plug.


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 8, 2016)

twtabb said:


> Eleven bucks for adults only. Complete form send in and wait for background check. Allows access to east end only on certain days. They will close sound and crooked for drone practice. Monitor channel 16 for broadcast .. I think you can stay near landing if they close sound.
> Algae was terrible this week. Could not fish in the cut because it would hang on line. On brighter side we got into school of reds on bayside and had a blast. Had a big shark strike at top water plug.



Perfect info, Thank you.
I don't mind paying the $11.  
The background check says "give us two weeks to process".  Typical Gov't.

Algae - ok, I will cross that area off my list for next week.  Thx again.


----------



## twtabb (Jul 8, 2016)

You will be fine fishing around landing and the mile stretch running out to sound. The algae maybe gone by then.
Good luck let us know what you do


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 8, 2016)

twtabb said:


> You will be fine fishing around landing and the mile stretch running out to sound. The algae maybe gone by then.
> Good luck let us know what you do



There's just no way I'm going. To be able to get the background check done by Tuesday. And don't want to get a ticket and or fine or not being complaint.


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 11, 2016)

-----------was able to book a day early at another place.  
"Plan" to head south before lunchtime today.  
weather forecast looks good for next couple of days. 
Stay tuned for updates & pics...


----------



## twtabb (Jul 20, 2016)

Report???
Pics?????


----------



## twtabb (Jul 20, 2016)

Report???
Pics?????


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 20, 2016)

weather was great.  One period of brief light rain, otherwise partly cloudy a good portion of the time (WHICH WAS WELCOMED ---relief from the sun/heat).

Did NOT bring the boat.  Last minute decided it wasn't the best option given the condition of the tires (which were just replaced yesterday w/new ones).  and the fact that the air force base (ideal spot to launch) required their background check, fees, blood sample, first born, etc.., to get access. 

Caught some fish from shore.  Fun, spent more time building sandcastles and digging for sand fleas.  Caught tons of big sand fleas.  

Spent quite some time chatting with a girl HALF MY AGE that was in college and staying down there for the summer.  ----and she started the chat w/me guys.     She hunts, fishes, etc.  Not the typical liberal 20 year old.  

Had a lady a few years older than me come up to me and handed me her ipod song "listen to this" she said, with her top half hanging off.  She chatted w/me for a good half hour before I finally said twice, well, have to get back to fishing.  Good to meet you.   --- that was interesting.

I want to go back first week of August.  Would bring the boat and could give a better fishing report, i'm sure.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jul 20, 2016)

Catch anything on the sand fleas?

We were on Cape San Blas for 2 weeks and caught red and black drum, big whiting, and pompano on sand fleas. In past years we have also caught a few sheepshead. The last week we finally figured out a pretty good pattern of catching mainly black drum and a few reds within the last hour of daylight by casting only 10-15 yards off the beach. The first week we were trying to cast as far as possible, but after reading about reds being in the surf early and late in the day we changed our tactics and caught more fish.


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 20, 2016)

Didn't use the sand fleas. 
Let them back in the sand.
Was using artificial.


----------



## gms1911 (Aug 2, 2016)

Fished st joe bay on the 26th. Nothing. Not even a lady fish. The guy next to me fished for three days and caught one trout. Around blacks island. Went out of Mexico beach on the 27. Headed up the beach and saw some birds diving. A couple lady's and a few Spanish. Saw some tarpon. Then out of the blue a 100lb tarpon hit my got-cha plug. 45 mins later I got to fish again. Headed out from there. Got into some more Spanish. One 26" and a bunch of Bonita. Great fun. Kept seeing jacks under the boat. Finally got one to bite. Head out from there to drop on some reefs. One small grouper. A couple triggers several snapper and two lesser AJ's. Found a floating board and caught a few mahi. Man what a good day of fishing. It was all day action. From the beach all the way out to 21 miles. 

The next day wasn't as productive. A bunch of Bonita a few Spanish. One triple tail and a big old lane snapper. Fishings good. Every reef we fished we hooked up.


----------

